# Made to measure curtains



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

When Iived in Dubai, a nice chap came around, measured the windows and made curtains to measure and a few days later returned to fit them.

Anyone offer a personal recommendation on a company that does the same but in Abu Dhabi ?


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

If you live near Corniche / Tourist Club I can strongly recommend the guy I used. He was recommended to me by others and was excellent. I had 3 very large windows curved windows done with blackout curtains, plus made to measure blinds in the bathroom. Paid around 3000 in total including the fitting etc. 

His name is Abdul. Dont know if I can leave his number here. Will PM you.


----------



## soniadubai (May 25, 2016)

*Best Option is here*



twowheelsgood said:


> When Iived in Dubai, a nice chap came around, measured the windows and made curtains to measure and a few days later returned to fit them.
> 
> Anyone offer a personal recommendation on a company that does the same but in Abu Dhabi ?


check this article you will found the anwer best option http://www.expatforum.com/expats/middle-east-africa-marketplace/1363938-made-measure-curtains-dubai.html


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> When Iived in Dubai, a nice chap came around, measured the windows and made curtains to measure and a few days later returned to fit them.
> 
> Anyone offer a personal recommendation on a company that does the same but in Abu Dhabi ?


Hi,
We used a guy in Abu Dhabi called Yaseen.
He came round, measured up then made curtains and fitted them including rails.
Very reasonable prices - his number is 050 192 5394
Cheers
Steve


----------

